
Wired meets the woman behind Sugru - kqr2
http://www.wired.co.uk/wired-magazine/archive/2010/06/play/wired-meets-the-girl-behind-sugru
======
sriram_sun
This is just a two paragraph report. I wish they had interviewed her and
provided more detail in the article.

------
jacquesm
Hm, never heard of the stuff but I can see that + a reprap rig do small
miracles.

------
samatman
Amusing that the url, and presumable the original title, says "Wired meets the
girl behind Sugru."

Oops! Nope, grown adult female o' the species...

